
Screw simplicity. - Sahil Lavingia - brudgers
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/screw-simplicity/
======
micheljansen
I think the notion that simplicity is a value, rather than an end goal in
itself hardly warrants the call to "screw simplicity". It is merely an aspect
of quality to keep in mind while designing. Think of the famous quote "Make
everything a simple as possible _but no simpler_ " - commonly attributed to
Einstein.

